# Snowboarding with Ski Poles



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

A few days ago, me and my friend were really bored and decided to try something new. I was always annoyed at how my friend who skies could fly past me on flatter terrain by using his poles. So I wondered, is it possible to use poles effectively with a snowboard? I borrowed my friends poles and went on some flatter green runs.

I was shocked at how effective they were. I was able to get going real fast from a dead stop by having my board straight and crouching while pushing forward with both poles. Then I started to wonder, what else could I do with poles? So I started to carve while pushing myself with the pole, it wasn't very effective at higher-speeds, but after a bit of practice I got the hang of it and was able to get going alot faster in places were I would normally go slower, or even stop.

I played with them all day until my friend asked them back. I had alot of fun with them and decided to try again by renting a pair and staying away from runs with people watching . I've had a blast with them and I can push myself and carve at the same time to give me a huge advantage over other people, even skiers, when it comes to flatter terrain or area's were I lose speed.

What I want to know is, does anybody know anything about this? Have you ever tried using poles? Do you know what/if this is type of snowboarding is called something. I'd really appreciate links to websites that talk about this. I've had a hell of a time finding stuff on google. I did find this video:

YouTube - Pole-Boarding "The new snowboarding!" Hyland Hills 2008

It was the best I could find. I also found a blog by a professional snowboarder that mentioned how he saw a snowboarder with poles go down a double black at high speeds. But other then that I can't find any info on it.

I'm going to keep playing with poles for fun until I get bored. I know poles look stupid but I don't flail them around like skiers do, I usually keep them close to my body and parallel with my board when going at higher speeds, keeping a low profile. I've actually had several snowboarders say it was a good idea(usually when I passed them with my poles while they were taking there bindings off). What I want to know is if anybody has done this or if they have advice on how to do it. I understand people will laugh at this and it can look stupid, but I'd rather discuss the techniques and advantages/disadvantages of this method rather then argue about what other people think is "normal".

Oh and first post, hello snowboarding forum.

-If there was already a thread on this or if this type of thread is banned, I apologize.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

One of the guides Cat boarding a couple of years ago was on a board and using poles. It is not that unusual.


----------

